# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Εσκασε πυκνωτης 10,000μF 100V

## mralex1111

Γεια χαρα στη παρεα. Ειχα βρει στο γιουσουρουμ εναν τελικο Peavey PV-1.3K 2x650w 4Ω και τον πηρα για 50EU. Το Β καναλι δουλευει! Στο Α βρηκα καμμενα ΤR ισχυος - αντιστασεις και τα αλλαξα.Επεισης καποια εξαρτηματα στο Driver του. Αντικατασταθηκαν οι πυκνωτες τροφοδοσιας με νεους και γενικως οι πυκνωτες μικροι η μεγαλοι αντικατασταθηκαν με νεους.
Αφου τον ξεσκονησα στις μετρησεις των εξαρτηματων με ενα componet tester που εχει ο παλμογραφος, ΤΟΝ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΖΑ! (Απο μακρυα βεβαια) 
Την πρωτη φορα εβγαλε καπνο! Ηταν απο τις αντιστασεις των DriversTR. Δεν το εβαλα κατω. Ξανα μετρησεις ξανα ψαξιμο μεχρι να βρω τον υποπτο καταστροφεα. 
Τελικως τα καταφερα και ξεκινησε η λειτουργια του ομαλα. Οσο επαιζε (σε χαμηλη σχετικα ενταση) δεν υπηρχε κατι υποπτο κι ετσι εκλεισα το επανω καπακι του.
Μετα απο 20 περιπου λεπτα ακουω ενα σσσσμπαφ και αρχισε να βγαινει λευκος καπνος απο τις γρυλλιες που εχει μπροστα το κουτι και με τη βοηθεια του Fan που εχει
απο πισω απλωθηκε σε ολο το χωρο οσο για την μυρωδια... οσοι την ξερουν καταλαβαινουν.
Ο πυκνωτης δεν εχει μπει αναποδα σε πολικοτητα.Ειναι ο πυκνωτης τροφοδοσιας για την εξομαλυνση της αρνητικης τασης.
Τα TR ισχυως δεν εχουν καει (τα μετρησα αργοτερα) Εμπειρικα η θεωρητικα μπορει καποιος απο τους πεπειραμενους 
(Γιατι εγω ειμαι απειρος χομπιστας και το παλευω με οτι θυμαμαι απο την εποχη που τα σπουδαζα) να μου πει που μπορει να οφειλεται πιθανων αυτο το ατυχημα? 
Δλδ που να το ψαξω το θεμα? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων το φιλο που θα ασχοληθει με το προβλημα.

----------


## ezizu

Συνήθως οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί  πυκνωτές σκάνε είτε από ανάστροφη πολικότητα ,είτε όταν λειτουργούν σε υψηλότερη τάση λειτουργίας από αυτή  που αντέχουν. 
Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι και το ευκολότερο πράγμα ,(ειδικά αν δεν έχεις σχετικές γνώσεις και εμπειρία με το συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο) να κάνεις επισκευή σε ενισχυτή με τέτοια ισχύ.

----------


## mralex1111

Εχω βαλει τους ιδιους με αυτους που αφαιρεσα ειναι ιδιας χωρητικοτητας και ιδιας τασης. Βεβαια οταν τον πρωτοανοιξα ηταν ολοι οι πυκνωτες με τα υγρα τους χυμενα εξω. Δεν παει το μυαλο μου αλλου γι αυτο και ζητησα τη βοηθεια εδω. Τη μονη δυσλειτουργεια που παρατηρησα ηταν οτι το limiter που εχει το καναλι Α (DDT το ονομαζει η εταιρια) κοβει πολυ νωρις δλδ δεν αφηνει τον τελικο Α να βγαλει μεγαλη ισχυ ενω χαμηλα παιζει μια χαρα μαλιστα το περιεργο ειναι οτι οταν το DDT το απενεργοποιω απο τον διακοπτη που εχει, αυτο εξακολουθει να κοβει . Δε προλαβα να ελεγξω κι αυτο...και μου την εκανε...!!! ο Β κελαειδαει

----------


## ultra

Την γεφυρα ανορθωσης, την κοιταξες?

----------


## mralex1111

Μεχρι και αυτη την αλλαξα κι εβαλα νεα. Δε πιστευω οι πυκνωτες που τους πηρα απο το E.Bay να μην ειναι αναλογοι της τασης που γραφουν! Μην μπαινω σε τετοιες σκεψεις ε?

----------


## ultra

Λιγα-λιγα τα λες.... Οι δικοι του πυκνωτες τι ειχαν?
Γραψε και απο ποιον τους αγορασες στο μπεη, μπας και προλαβουμε κανεναν αλλον.

----------


## mralex1111

Οι δικοι του πυκνωτες ηταν με χυμενα υγρα οπως εγραψα νωριτερα.
Αυτους τους ειχα παρει πριν 2 χρονια περιπου απο το E bay (abillionstore)  ειχε 4 πυκνωτες 10000μF 100v  για 19EU τους ειχα παρει και τωρα αποφασισα να τους χρησιμοποιησω. 
Παιζει δλδ. να μην ειναι αναλογης τασης?
Για να σου πω και το αλλο. Τοτε οταν τους ειχα βαλει επανω, ενας αλλος απο την τετραδα εσκασε και εκνευρισμενος πεταξα τον ενισχυτη στην αποθηκη. 
Τωρα με επιασε παλι η ορεξη να ασχοληθω και να'το παλι το προβλημα με τον 2ο πυκνωτη της ιδιας τετραδας!!! Οπου δεν ειναι στην ιδια θεση πανω στην πλακετα. Ειναι σε αλλη θεση δλδ οχι ο ιδιος μεσα στο κυκλωμα

----------


## ezizu

Δεν είναι και απίθανο να είναι μαϊμού οι πυκνωτές. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω:

www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68211

----------


## mralex1111

Θα παω να τον ξεκολησω και θα τον ανοιξω να δω τι κρυβει μεσα του το βαρελακι!

----------


## ezizu

Έχει ένα κοινό τροφοδοτικό και για τα δύο κανάλια,δύο ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά, ή ένα μόνο κοινό μ/τ με διπλή ανόρθωση -εξομάλυνση μια για το κάθε κανάλι ;

----------


## mralex1111

Εχει Κοινό μ/τ με διπλή ανόρθωση -εξομάλυνση μια για το κάθε κανάλι ξεχωριστά

----------


## mralex1111

Εχει ένα μόνο κοινό μ/τ με διπλή ανόρθωση -εξομάλυνση μια για το κάθε κανάλι

----------


## wow

Μου φαινεται το  μηχανημα θελει saki.......

( Την τελευταια φορα που πηρα πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης στο χερι απο τροφοδοτικο εφταιγαν καποιες  fast rectifier  ρημαδοδιοδοι που εκαναν τα δικα τους. )

----------


## mralex1111

Παιδια φοβαμαι οτι οι συγκεκριμενοι πυκνωτες του E Bay ειναι κακης ποιοτητας κι αυτο το λεω γιατι ελεγχωντας τους υπολοιπους πυκνωτες ειδα οτι και οι υπολοιποι (νεοι του E bay) εχουν 
βγαλει υγρα ενω ο ενας που εχει αγοραστει απο Αθηνα ειναι αψογος. Εχω παρει κι αλλα υλικα απο το E.bay αλλα ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα. 
Πρεπει να επεσα σε ...περιπτωση.
Αυριο λοιπον το χερι... βαθεια στην τσεπη κι ευχομαι να απαλαγω απο αυτη την περιπετεια.

----------


## sakisr

Αυτο το θεμα με τους πυκνωτες τα τελευταια χρονια εχει ταλαιπωρησει πολυ κοσμο.Εχω κανει γενικη αλλαγη στους ηλεκτρολυτικους απο δυο αυτοενισχυομενες κονσολες που εχω γιατι οι τασεις των πυκνωτων ηταν οριακα και καμμια φορα και πιο κατω.πχ σε 12 βολτ ταση 10 βολτ πυκνωτης και παει λεγοντας.Εβαλα τουλαχιστον 10 βολτ παραπανω, οπως και σε μερικους μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα και διαπιστωσα μεγαλη αλλαγη προς το καλυτερο.
Οσο για τους πυκνωτες του eBay καλυτερα να παρω καινουριο μηχανημα παρα να παραγγειλω απ' εξω.
Εχω γραψει και παλια οτι ειναι προτιμοτερο να δωσω κατι παραπανω και να ψωνισω απο την Ελλαδα και μαλιστα απο τη πολη μου γιατι και τα λεφτα μου αφηνω εδω και αν γινει κατι τα ''χωνω'' και στον εμπορα.

----------


## mralex1111

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ο Σακης! Θελω Σακη να σε ρωτησω (απ'οτι εχω αντιληφθει εδω και καιρο εισαι ενας απο τους Big Chief engineer εδω μεσα) γιατι υπαρχει μια δυσλειτουργια στο καναλι Α. 
Το limiter που εχει το καναλι Α (DDT το ονομαζει η εταιρια) κοβει πολυ νωρις το σημα δλδ δεν αφηνει τον τελικο Α να βγαλει μεγαλη ισχυ ενω χαμηλα παιζει μια χαρα.
Απο που να αρχισω να ψαχνω αυτο το προβλημα? Αν θελεις εχω τα σχεδια να σου ανεβασω για να δεις. Μαλιστα υπαρχουν και δυο DUAL DIODE σε σειρα καμμενες στο τελικο σταδιο στο καναλι Α 
οι οποιες δεν κυκλοφορουν πουθενα στην αγορα για να τις αποκτησω και σκεφτομαι μηπως απο εκει ξεκιναει η δυσλειτουργια στο καναλι Α. 
Η συμβουλη σου θα μου ηταν πολυτιμη.

----------


## sakisr

Αλεξη μαλλον με μπερδεψες με τον αλλο Σακη!Εχω αρκετες γνωσεις αλλα πιο πολυ σε θεματα ΡΑ και ηχου λογω δουλειας.(μουσικους και τεχνικος ηχου σε live).Εχει γραφτει σε αλλο θεμα κατι σχετικα με τις πολωσεις και τις θερμοκρασιες που ανεβαζουν τα τελικα τρανζιστορς.Μαλλον πρεπει να στειλεις στο Σακη  το Πετροπουλο ενα ΠΜ με το λινκ της συζητησης για να μπει και να διαβασει το θεμα. http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66412

----------


## FILMAN

Όποια βλάβη και να έχει ο ενισχυτής δεν μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης. Αν ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας βγάζει την τάση που πρέπει και η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης είναι εντάξει, ο πυκνωτής δεν δικαιολογείται να σκάσει εκτός αν συνδέθηκε ανάποδα ή μπήκε πυκνωτής μικρότερης ονομαστικής τάσης από ότι έπρεπε, πράγμα που δεν συνέβη, όπως είπες. Άρα μάλλον ο πυκνωτής είχε πρόβλημα.

----------


## mralex1111

Τελικα οι πυκνωτες ηταν προβληματικοι. Μολις πριν λιγο τους αλλαξα κι εχω θετικο αποτελεσμα. O Τελικος παιζει μια χαρα κι εχω τασεις +-87,7V DC
αρα  100V πυκνωτες (οπως ζηταει ο κατασκευαστης) ειναι μια χαρα. Οσο για το ονομα - Σακης ...ειναι γενικως ...διασημο ονομα !!! :Biggrin:  Σας ευχαριστω παιδια για το ενδιαφερον. το μονο που μου εμεινε ειναι να ψαξω για το Limiter του Α καναλιου αν δε βγαλω ακρη θα απευθυνθω παλι εδω στη παρεα αφου αποδεικνυεται πολυτιμη. Να ειστε ολοι καλα ΟΡΘΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΙ.

----------


## geostrom

εγώ πάντως σε ενα σχέδιο  που έχω βλεπω +-95Vcc το δικό σου σχέδιο πόσο λέει ?

----------


## sakisr

> Τελικα οι πυκνωτες ηταν προβληματικοι. Μολις πριν λιγο τους αλλαξα κι εχω θετικο αποτελεσμα.


Καλα λεω!Πιο καλα ακριβοπληρωμενο απο Ελλαδα παρα απο τα λαμογια του Ιντερνετ.

----------


## mralex1111

Ναι Γιωργο και το δικο μου σχεδιο λεει 95v αν το σχεδιο που κοιτας ειναι το Peterson-Klaus_PV-1.3-K_schematic . Δεν ξερω γιατι μου δειχνει 88v χωρις να εχω συνδεσει τα Tr ισχυος και 87,5v με τα Tr ισχυος. Το προβλημα μου ειναι με 2 καμμενα DUAL DIODE στο σχεδιο ειναι οι SZ13886-2  CR139 και CR140 χωμενα καπου αναμεσα στη ψυκτρα των ΤR εξοδου στο καναλι Α και πιστευω οτι εχουν σχεση με το DDT. Μολις δινω ενταση στο καναλι αυτο κοβει κι αναβει το LED του DDT δειχνοντας οτι κοβει. Ειμαι σε επικοινωνια με την Peavey για να τα παραγγειλω γιατι αυτα δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα. Ειναι πατεντα της Peavey διαβασα σε καποιο φορουμ και τα εχει μονο η Peavey. :Brick wall:

----------


## geostrom

παρε τηλ. στο 2103302095 πατα 3 για να συνδεθεις με το service και ζητα τον Μπάμπη , ειχε το service της peavey και εχει επισκευάσει πολλά απο αυτα θα του πεις το προβλημα σου και οτι σου εδοσε το τηλ. ο Γιωργος o Τζαγκαράκης  απο κρητη ,μπορει να εχει και ανταλλακτικό.

με πια εταιρεια έχεις μιλησει εσυ ?

----------


## ezizu

Οι δίοδοι που αναφέρεις, είναι ουσιαστικά για την θερμοκρασιακή αντιστάθμιση της πόλωσης και για αυτό βρίσκονται στην ψύκτρα.
Λογικά αν χαλάσει (δηλαδή αλλάξει χαρακτηριστικά π.χ. λόγω διαρροής, βραχυκυκλώματος κ.λ.π.)   κάποια από αυτές τις διόδους, επηρεάζει και το κύκλωμα  DDT. 
Θα πρέπει  οπωσδήποτε να τις αντικαταστήσεις .

----------


## east electronics

Ενδιαφερον ...καλο θα ηταν να ανεβασεις ενα λινκ με το που πηρες πυκνωτες για να το ξερουν εδω οι χρηστες και φυσικα να κανεις και τα σχετικα προς τον πωλητη  εστω και μετα απο καιρο .

Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης παντως και σε δικα μου τεστ αλλα και σε συνεργασια με την Nippon εδω στην Ελλαδα   πολυ δυσκολα ενας πυκνωτης με την ορθη φορα τροφοδοσιας  θα σκασει  ακομα και σχεδον η ταση ειναι η διπλη απο οτι προβλεπεται .Αντιστροφα με αναποδη ταση θα σκασει ακομα και με το 1/3 της ονομαστικςη τασης που ειναι και η ταση λειτουργιας . 

κατα την αποψη μου θα πρεπει να διπλοτσεκαρεις μηπως τελικα οντως εχεις κανει κατι λαθος κατα την διαρκεια της επισκευης . 

 Σε οτι αφορα την βλαβη  ειναι παρα πολλα τα σημεια που πρεπει να κοιταξεις φυσικα σε συγκριση και με το αλλο καναλι που οπως ειπες λειτουργει  καθως επισης και με μεγαλη προσοχη μια και συνηθως αυτες οι τασεις και αυτα τα κυκλωματα δεν συχωρουν τσαπατσουλιες . 

Σημεια που μπορει να εχεις προβλημα ειναι το τριακ του crowbar  στην εξοδο το οποιο ειναι πιθανον να εχει καποια διαρροη και να σου δημιουργει θεμα  μπορεις ανετα να το αφαιρεσεις για να δεις πως θα πανε τα πραγματα . 

Τροφοδοσια  και λειοτουργια  του ολοκληρωμενου που κανει τον περιορισμο και φυσικα ελεγχο στο φετακι που κανει τον περιορισμο στην εισοδο . 

Σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις και οι γνωστες πρακτικες συντηρησης οπως ξηλωμα σε ολους τους μικρους ηλεκτρολυτικους  (το μηχανημα ειναι του 96)  ελεγχος για ταλαιπωρημενες κολλησεις . 

Σε οτι αφορα τις διπλοδιοδους  μονο μαμα και τιποτα αλλο αν δεν βρεις  θα εχεις θεμα 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## mralex1111

Για την περιπτωση αναποδης πολικοτητας δεν υπαρχει γιατι σε καθε σταδιο εργασιας μου βγαζω φωτο η και βιντεο στο ξεμονταρισμα γιατι τα δυσκολα ειναι στο μονταρισμα και σ'αυτο βαζω το βιντεο και μου θυμιζει ...τι ξεβιδωσα και πως το εβγαλα :Smile:  Αλλωστε και οι υπολοιποι 2 πυκνωτες ειχαν ειδη βγαλει τους ...χυμους τους και τους αφαιρεσα (ολοι να μπηκαν αναποδα?!). Αλλαξα και σχεδον ολους τους ...πυκνωτακηδες γνωριζοντας οτι καποια χρονια ο ενισχυτης θα ζουσε πεταμενος σε κανενα σκοτεινο-υγρο μπουντρουμι. Οσο για το τριακ του crowbar  στην εξοδο (sorry) που δεν το'πιασα το crowbar...δεν το ξερω αυτο. Αλλαξα ομως ενα Triac καμμενο 400V 16A TO22 (CR144) δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο που μου προτεινεις να ελεγξω.Σκεφτομαι μηπως αδικα μετραω και ξαναμετραω εφ'οσον προκυπτει οτι το προβλημα πιθανων να ειναι στις 2πλοδιοδους.
Α! 2 ζενερ των 16 βολτ που ισοροπουν την ταση στα ic προενισχυτων ηταν καμμενα και βρηκα σε 15v και τα εβαλα επανω λετε κι απο κει να δημιουργειται προβλημα?
Για τις διοδους μιλησα με την DNA SYSTEMS στο Ναυπλιο.Οταν εστειλα mail. στους Αμερικανους με παρεπεμψαν στους ευρωπαιους κι αυτοι στο Ναυπλιο.

----------


## ultra

Ειναι πολυ καλη η DNA.

----------


## mralex1111

Οι προβληματικοι πυκνωτες αγοραστηκαν απο το abillionstore στο E.Bay. Λοιπον (κουφο αλλα αληθινο) δεν εχετε κανενα φοβο να πεσετε θυμα αγορας ηλ.εξαρτηματος απο εκει γιατι τωρα πια πουλαει - κροσια για κουρτινες, ροζ περλες, φουκσια πομ πομ κι αξεσουαρ γυναικειων ρουχων :hahahha:  ...καμμια σχεση με ηλ. εξαρτηματα! Οι ανθρωποι κανουν εμποριο ...οτι βρουμε το πουλαμε...
Σ'ευχαριστω Γιωργο για το τηλ. Θα παρω αυριο τον Μπαμπη να του μιλησω για το θεμα μου.

----------


## mralex1111

Γιωργο η προταση σου να βρω τον Μπαμπη εκανε δουλεια! Ειχε και με εφοδιασε με τις διπλοδιοδους. 
Οσο για τις συμβουλες του Σακη (γιατρος ο Σακης) εφεραν αποτελεσμα!
Το DDT εκοβε νωρις το σημα γιατι ειχα διαρροη στο TRIAC του καναλιου και 
μολις αντικατασταθηκε....ορθωθηκε το θηριακι κι εδωσε τα Γκαζια του.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια σας.

----------


## geostrom

μια απορια Αλέξη η DNA σου απάντησε ?

----------


## mralex1111

Η υποθεση με την DNA ειχε ως εξης. 
Ο συνομιλητης στο τηλ.βλεπωντας τα προιοντα στον καταλογο του, δεν εβρισκε το εξαρτημα που του ζητουσα
και θα το κοιταζε στην Peavey. Δεν περιμενα τηλ. του, εγω θα τον επαιρνα μετα απο 2-3 μερες να μαθω. 
Εφ'οσον ομως τακτοποιηθηκε το θεμα, δεν τον ξαναενοχλησα.

----------


## geostrom

ειναι μεγάλο το θέμα Αλέξη με το after sale service και την υποστήριξη ανταλλακτικων στην Ελλάδα αλλα ας μην το ξεκινήσω γιατί θα πω κακά πραγματα και δεν θελω .

----------


## east electronics

> ειναι μεγάλο το θέμα Αλέξη με το after sale service και την υποστήριξη ανταλλακτικων στην Ελλάδα αλλα ας μην το ξεκινήσω γιατί θα πω κακά πραγματα και δεν θελω .


Δεν σε βρισκω σωστο  ...δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι θελεις να πεις με την λεξη *μεγαλο θεμα* με το after sale service και την υποστήριξη ανταλλακτικων στην Ελλάδα . 

Το θεμα δεν ειναι καν μεγαλο απλα ...*δεν υπαρχει και το θεμα κλεινει εκει .*..

συν του οτι οι περισσοτερες ""αντιπροσωπειες"" ειναι της λογικης ποναει δοντι = αλλαξει δοντι  και οχι φιαξει δοντι ...Προφανως γιατι οι καλοι τεχνικοι κοστιζουν πολλα λεφτα για να τους εχεις και οποτε κανουν την δουλεια τους με πιστιρικαδε που δεν εχουν και δεν θελουν να αποκτησουν ιδεα  και περιοριζονται στις γνωσεις που χρειαζονται για το λυσε δεσε του μηχανηματος  και τις 4 βιδες της πλακετας . Αυτο δεν ειναι τεχνιτης ειναι ενας απλος εργατης ...

Ηρθε στο καταστημα μου ""τεχνικος" να  πιασει δουλεια  με 10 χρονια προυπηρεσια σε μεγαλο και επωνυμο σερβις αντιπροσωπειας στην αθηνα στα Σεπολια οπου εφιαχνε λεει τηλεορασεις πλασμα  και οταν του ζητησα να αλλαξει πυκνωτες σε μια τηλεοραση crt στο vertical  με ρωτησε τι ειναι και που ειναι το vertical και οταν του εδειξα μετα απο λιγο ακουστηκε το μπαμ γιατι ειχε βαλει τους μισους αναποδα ....Αυτα ...

----------


## mralex1111

Οταν στην DNA ανεφερα για το εξαρτημα που ηθελα, πηρα την απαντηση ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. κι οταν του εξηγησα συγγεκριμενα τον τυπο - το σημειο που μπαινει και τον κωδικο που εχει πανω στο σχεδιο, μου ειπε οτι δεν το βλεπει στη λιστα που εχει. 
Τοτε εγω αμηχανα του ειπα οτι αναγκαστικα θα απευθυνομουν παλι πισω στα κεντρικα της Αμερικης η της Ευρωπης. 
Προφανως για να μην εκτεθει απεναντι τους...τοτε πηρε χαρτι και μολυβι για να το σημειωσει.
Δε καταλαβαινω ρε παιδια, τα ανταλλακτικα δεν τα θελουμε συνηθως για παλια μηχανηματα ???!!! 
Αυτο το παρατηρω και σε αλλα ειδη στη χωρα μας. Σου λεει ...πεταξε το και παρε αλλο!

----------


## geostrom

Τώρα εσύ νομίζεις ότι μίλησες με ηλεκτρονικό ε , τη να πω για την κατάντια μας , να σου πω ιστορία με μια απο της μεγαλύτερες εταιριες που ζητάς ενα ποτενσιομετρο και περιμένεις 4 μήνες για να έρθει αλλα πριν αγοράσεις το προϊόν σου υποσχόταν ότι υπαρχουν τα πάντα σε ανταλλακτικα , να ερχεται ο πελάτης και να σου λέει καηκε το γουφερ σε ενα απο τα 4 ηχεια και να σου λεει η εταιρεια δεν βγαίνει πια , και τη θα τα κάνει ρε τα ηχεια ο πελάτης που οταν τα αγόραζα απο εσένα μου υποσχόσουν λαγούς με πετραχήλια , δεν ασχολούμαι πια μαζί τους ψωνίζω απο έξω και τα προϊόντα και τα ανταλλακτικα μου τα έχω στην πόρτα μου σε 5 εργάσιμες , ο Γερμανος σου δίνει με το προϊόν και εγγύηση ανταλλακτικων ο Έλληνας εγγύηση ταλαιπωρίας και ημι επαγγελματισμου με ανύπαρκτα service και δήθεν τεχνογνωσία απο άτομα οπος αυτο που περιγράφει ο Σακης , γιατι ποιος τεχνικός με γνώσεις πραγματικές θα κάτσει εξαλλου με γελιο μισθό και καθήκοντα <<τα κάνω ολα και με λένε λολα >>.

----------


## mralex1111

Σωτηριο το Internet Γιωργο. Επικοινωνεις αμεσα με υπευθυνους και αφηνεις στην ακρη τους ...Γροθους !!! Γεια σου Κρητη με τους λεβεντες σου!

----------

